# 92 maxima Se with problems, worth it to swap engines



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

Well i am depressed, so far in the last couple months my alternator went, i replaced the tires, i put a new power steering hose in and breaks. Currently my driver side window regulator is broken and i have the usual vtc noise which i grounded but its still slightly there. My back breaks are squealing which i just replaced probably due to the rotors needing to changed. So the new problem with my lovely vehicle is that it overheats, i took it to the mechanic and they told me it has something to do with the fuel pump. He said no coolant is getting into the engine at all. If i fix the fuel pump i may need to fix the thermostat and that may solve my heater core issues (that being it does not work). So my question to you all is should i keep the car and drop a new engine in it and fix the window and the squeeling? or should i just scrap it because it will eat at my bank account forever... The body is in pretty good condition, 1 scratch, 1 crack on the bumper and barely any rust.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

step one: find a new machanic

the only way i could see a fuel pimp making a car over heat would be to supply a low volume of fuel causing the car to run lean. however, you would notice that the car runs like crap before any overheating issues. kind of funny how he said "maybe we will need to do a t-stat after the fuel pump". i would address the overheating issue at another shop. if they say the same thing and i am wrong please let me know, but i can not see a fuel pump causing overheating and only overheating unless it caught on fire. 

as far as what you want to do, i can't tell ya. it's an old car and you can't drive it and not expect to put money in it. depends on how much you like it and the fact that you don't have a new car payment.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

chokko said:


> Well i am depressed, so far in the last couple months my alternator went, i replaced the tires, i put a new power steering hose in and breaks. Currently my driver side window regulator is broken and i have the usual vtc noise which i grounded but its still slightly there. My back breaks are squealing which i just replaced probably due to the rotors needing to changed. So the new problem with my lovely vehicle is that it overheats, i took it to the mechanic and they told me it has something to do with the fuel pump. He said no coolant is getting into the engine at all. If i fix the fuel pump i may need to fix the thermostat and that may solve my heater core issues (that being it does not work). So my question to you all is should i keep the car and drop a new engine in it and fix the window and the squeeling? or should i just scrap it because it will eat at my bank account forever... The body is in pretty good condition, 1 scratch, 1 crack on the bumper and barely any rust.


1. I assume you are confusing fuel pump with water pump
2. if your brakes are squealing after "doing" them then they weren't done right. take it back and demand they fix it right.
3. fixing the window can be done at home with hand tools in about 45 minutes by someone with no experience

if you decide to replace the motor you wil
l still want to replace the water pump at the same time along with the t-stat 

ANY older car will bleed your bank account in a non-regular fashion (maintenance and repairs)
ANY new car will bleed your bank account in a regular fashion (car payment and maintenance/ insurance)
the choice is ultimately yours. Personally I keep fixing what I have as long as the cost is less than replacing the car with the equivalent used car.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

2. if your brakes are squealing after "doing" them then they weren't done right. take it back and demand they fix it right.
[/QUOTE said:


> unless he opted not to replace or resurface rotors. i've had many customers try and come back on me for noisy brakes when all they wanted was a pad slap despite being told about possible noise.


----------

